# Usefulness of Fiber for IBS-D?



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

I have been told to take fiber supplements for IBS by two different doctors. The first one recommended Fibercon, which didn't work. The second one, a GI, said he didn't have any faith in Fibercon but I should try Citracel or Metamucil. He emphasized that fiber was critical to the "cure." Citracel increased my diarrhea so I switched to Metamucil. After I passed through the adjustment period from switching to Metamucil(gas, bloating), I didn't see any difference in controlling the urgency factor or anything else. I have been taking Metamucil 2X a day for a month now. I was also told to take Levbid twice a day. Supposedly the fiber and the Levbid would "retrain my colon." (???) For IBS-D, the literature doesn't support that fiber does much of anything. I'd like to know what the real experts think so here's my questions: For those of you who have IBS-D, do you feel Metamucil or other fiber supplements help? If so, which one helped and how much time did it take to see a difference? I've observed that many people on the board are big fans of Caltrate. Do you also take fiber or just stick to the Caltrate? They seem to serve the same function--bulking agent.Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I too have tried the fiber at the advice of my doctor but only got worse. Bloating gas and I never could adjust. I am able to take the calcium suppplement and control the diarrhea because of the binding effect it has. Almost 4 years of control after 23 of urgent diarrhea attacks almost daily.Linda


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Two add my 2 cents, I will say that I've found that using Metamucil (once a day, usually before dinner) has helped me to be regular. For me, I tend toward being a little C for a day or two than my system kind of "purges itself". I think Metamucil has been helpful in keeping me from getting C in the first place, so my digestive tract doesn't get all bound up.I've also found that fiber helps to the extent that when I do get spasms or D, it's not as severe and that if I'm not by a restroom, I can hold it longer than before I started using it.I should say that I also avoid alot of my trigger foods and follow alot of the advice (if not the recipes) in "Eating for IBS."


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks Linda and Christian for sharing your experiences. It amazes me how much more this board has to offer than the medical profession. I have been very discouraged by the treatment I've received from doctors and so happy to read the many posts on this board that offer support, encouragement, and a variety of treatment options (i.e., hope) to people with IBS. Whenever I feel low, I mentally list the other options I have at my disposal to "cure" the condition. I am determined to find something that works, and I look forward to the day when the medical profession has to admit that there is a real physical cause (and cure) for IBS so they can get off the message that somehow it's all in our heads. That's what they once said about ulcers when they didn't know what caused them. Then they discovered a virus caused most ulcers. I feel strongly that something similar will happen one day with IBS ... hopefully soon. We all have enough burden to bear we shouldn't have to fight ignorance and stigma too! Thanks again!!


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Just wanted to add that from what I've learned on this BB, soluble fiber is usually better for D than insoluble fiber.I have IBS-D, and my doctor also suggested Citrucel. I wouldn't say it made my D worse, but my stools did turn sort of an orangey color and it made me bloated. So then I switched to FiberChoice, which are tablets. Most of my attacks come in the evening, after dinner. So I started taking the FiberChoice about 30 minutes before dinner and I think it has helped somewhat. The urgency is less, and the attacks are less frequent. It's definitely not a miracle cure, but I don't think anything is.


----------

